# Catachan guard



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I have 19 troopers and 3 heavy weapons, a mortar, autocannon, and a missile launcher all the models will be stripped and need some tlc anyone want them going cheap or just SM stuff


----------



## Lar'shi (Jan 22, 2012)

well i all i have is 15 space marines with bolters.. but if your willing to trade your ig for my sm then lets talk.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

yes definately but i must admit i think they arent worth alot they are mostly in bits and 5 are fully built and the bitz are there for the last mortar so yea defo also i dug out some proper ye oldy IG if u wanna look ill add the pics


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

heres the OOP guard ahaha 
View attachment 959935583


View attachment 959935584


View attachment 959935585


View attachment 959935586


View attachment 959935587

Oh and gandalf


----------



## Lar'shi (Jan 22, 2012)

well i will take your Catachan and all stuff in first post for the space marines with bolters, all are built, 11 are base coated black and 4 are lightly painted, as i only have these space marines lol started collecting then decided to collect something else


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

awesome u want pics? i will clean them up first for u


----------



## Lar'shi (Jan 22, 2012)

if you could strip them for me, no need for pics. contact me via pm when ready.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

cool beans


----------



## Lar'shi (Jan 22, 2012)

hey man we still ok for trade, not herd from u yet


----------

